# Frequent urination?



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

My puppy Ludo is 11 weeks old, and he is getting better at being house-trained. I do have a concern though, and I will ask the vet next time I go but I wanted to bring it up here too -

He seems to urinate quite frequently. Any time he goes outside he will pee, even if it was 30 minutes since he last went out. Sometimes he'll pee up to 3 times out in the yard in one outdoor session. Also, I'll take him out to pee and he'll go, and then an hour later he'll pee in the house even though he just went.

I am not sure if this is a puppy thing, a male thing, or if there's something wrong with him. He is getting better about not peeing in the house, never more than 2 accidents in the house a day (and most days no accidents at all) and otherwise he seems perfectly healthy. He drinks enough water but doesn't seem overly thirsty so I don't think he is _too_ hydrated.

Not quite sure what's going on here.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it's a male puppy thing! Part need and part marking instinct. I have girls so can't be sure but I've known male pups to pee a lot, marking everything they can!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My boy had a more difficult time holding it for a long time compared to my girl. So I think it's a combination boy thing and puppy age thing.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Remember his bladder is very small so he will need to pee ofen anyway. is he on dry or wet food. and how much drinking during the day. 

puppies do pee alot and some dont pee all in one go. male dogs keep a reserve for marking his sent.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Some interesting points here, thank you. Dexter is SO much better than Alfie at this! He goes straight out and pees immediately, whereas we can wait AGES for Alfie to go, and he doesn't always do anything at all outside, but he's a pickle at having a wee indoors on a very frequent basis!  I wonder if he's marking territory? We now pop Dexter back inside once he's done his wee so Alfie has less distractions and is more likely to focus on the job in hand!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I think it's a male puppy thing! Part need and part marking instinct. I have girls so can't be sure but I've known male pups to pee a lot, marking everything they can!


Ruth, Nina is VERY close in age to our boys but SO much more advanced with her toileting...we are quite envious!! Lol!  Having said that, Dexter is doing really well at using his purpose-built doggy toilet, and pees there at least half the time he goes out. Not so great with poops (just 1 in fact) but its a start and I feel confident he will get there...not so sure about Alfie, he seems so bouncy & scatty, but we love him just the same!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Some interesting points here, thank you. Dexter is SO much better than Alfie at this! He goes straight out and pees immediately, whereas we can wait AGES for Alfie to go, and he doesn't always do anything at all outside, but he's a pickle at having a wee indoors on a very frequent basis!  I wonder if he's marking territory? We now pop Dexter back inside once he's done his wee so Alfie has less distractions and is more likely to focus on the job in hand!


My biggest challenge is that I didn't wait long enough. Oh and the distractions, they are still a problem for him. The minute he hears a noise all thoughts of peeing/pooing stops.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

He is on dry food and sometimes I mix a little wet food in if he's being terribly picky. He doesn't drink a ton of water, I see him go to the bowl at different points during the day but not all the time. He drinks more after play or a nap. He never gets through an entire bowl in a day.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's quite natural for boys to pee all the time it's a marking thing. Obviously not to be encouraged in the house so use a spray to mask it. 

Dexter has much more control though than Bonnie. She will pee in excitement sometimes but he never does. Also if it is raining and Dexter doesn't want to pee in the garden he can hold it in for ages! Dexter was much quicker to be housetrained than Bonnie too.

Mine are raw fed but if I am ever short and I give them dried food I can't believe how much more water they drink it amazes me.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Ruth, Nina is VERY close in age to our boys but SO much more advanced with her toileting...we are quite envious!! Lol!  Having said that, Dexter is doing really well at using his purpose-built doggy toilet, and pees there at least half the time he goes out. Not so great with poops (just 1 in fact) but its a start and I feel confident he will get there...not so sure about Alfie, he seems so bouncy & scatty, but we love him just the same!


Probably that I've only got one puppy makes all the difference too. We haven't had any accidents in over a week! Though I'm not counting my chickens, if it happens it happens. She's only little. Lola had her fair share of accidents so I'm glad it's different this time. With Lola the floor was mopped 3 times a day  I'm just doing my usual amount of cleaning this time! Seriously this time round has really spurred me on for another puppy next year! 

AS I SPEAK NINA HAS BROUGHT THE LOO ROLL DOWNSTAIRS!! 

Pups are SOO much fun!!


----------

